# More printing problems!  Printing Doesn't even work.

## crimson

Hi, originally I couldn't get parport and parport_pc to load.  now they do.  However here's the message I get when I try to configure my printer :

$foomatic-configure -s cups -n Deskjet -p 71232 -c /dev/lp0 -d pnm2ppa

 first message: 

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

Could not set up/change the queue "Deskjet"!

Another oddity is that cat /proc/interrupts doesn't even show an irq 7.

$dmesg | grep parport

shows this

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

I would REALLY like to get Gentoo to print.  I've recompiled the kernel countless times, making SURE to enable printing and parallel port support.   

Help me please  :Smile: .

----------

## sleek

I would like to know if you resolve this issue because I have also ran into the same exact problem with my Epson Stylus C60.  No matter what I try, the error I always receive is "client-error-not-possible".

Perhaps we can work together somehow to resolve this issue. In the meantime, I wish you best of luck.

----------

## derelm

i keep getting the same error with my hp deskjet 959C usb printer...

at first sight, configuration seemed to be superb easy, but i stopped smiling when that error-client-not-possible problem arose.

well, i somewhere read, that it might be an cupsd.conf FontPath problem, but i am not really sure.

anyone got an idea?

----------

## derelm

i finally managed to get cupsd to work.

in cupds.conf i changed Debugoutput to be more verbose. this showed me, that it failed due to failing call to hpijs, which i installed later -> works now  :Wink: 

----------

## sleek

Strange, I looked at /etc/cupsd/cupsd.conf but did not see this Debugoutput line anywhere. Could you possibly post the line you added to your cupsd.conf?

Thanks

----------

## derelm

sure

```
LogLevel debug
```

then trie to print a testpage an have a look at the last few lines of /var/log/cups/cups_error

----------

## sleek

D [31/Jan/2003:12:06:55 +0000] StartJob() id = 11, file = 0/1

 E [31/Jan/2003:12:06:55 +0000] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 11!

 I [31/Jan/2003:12:06:55 +0000] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?

This is what my error_log showed. But I have ghostscript installed?!?

----------

## sleek

OH HELL YES!!!!! All I did was unmerge ghostscript, them emerge it again.  I went to print my test page, and VOILA!

Thanks so much for the debug tip! That was all I needed. WOOHOO! I can print!

/me does cartwheels   :Laughing: 

----------

## zhenlin

Read the fine print. What do you see after emerging cups?

```

 * 

 * emerge >=app-text/ghostscript-7.05-r1 if you need to print

 * to a non-postscript printer(after cups itself! even if it's

 * already installed!)

 * 

```

----------

## sleek

Yeah yeah yeah ... well when I'm emerging more than just cups and I leave the room, it's not exactly easy to know when one of those messages is displayed to the screen.

----------

## derelm

indeed, i guess portage aka emerge should take care of these warnings.

they should be shown together below the latest emerge. optionally they should be mailed to the system-administrator aka root!!

what do you think?

----------

## crimson

Take a look at this !  CUPSD is started but.. uhh my device URI: is /dev/null.  How nice  :Smile: .  Take a look at this screenshot.  I can't figure out at all how to get my printer working, and proc/interrupts doesn't list my printer.

[img:6d1c22be1a]http://users.mcleodusa.net/b/barnard.glenna/tmp/cupsnull.jpeg[/img:6d1c22be1a]

----------

## crimson

HOLY SH*T!!!! I got printing to work FINALLY!  This is great  :Smile: .  For those interested, here's the line I used to configure foomatic.  I think this only worked because I loaded the ppdev module. 

# foomatic-configure -s cups -p 71232 -c /dev/lp0 -n Deskjet -d pnm2ppa

Previously I couldn't get this to work, this is great !!!

----------

## kermitjunior

I've followed all the advice and this is happening:

```
beast cups # foomatic-configure -s cups -p 92192 -c /dev/lp0 -n Epson -d stp

lpadmin: add-printer (set device) failed: client-error-not-possible

Could not set up/change the queue "Epson"!

```

my error_log is as follows:

```
beast cups # tail error_log

I [11/Feb/2003:10:43:01 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Feb/2003:10:43:01 -0600] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

E [11/Feb/2003:10:43:01 -0600] add_printer: File device URIs have been disabled! To enable, see the FileDevice directive in cupsd.conf.

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Setting Epson printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Setting Epson printer-state to 3 (was 3.)

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] Printer 'Epson' modified by 'root'.

E [11/Feb/2003:10:45:31 -0600] add_printer: File device URIs have been disabled! To enable, see the FileDevice directive in cupsd.conf.

```

Thanks in advance

----------

## Caoineag

Go to cupsd.conf

in there you will find a commented File Device off

change to yes

remove #

save changes and that problem will be fixed, I know because this was one of my MANY problems with cups, hope that is all you need

I wish it was all I needed.  :Crying or Very sad: 

good luck

----------

## crimson

I don't know about the above post, but I no longer got that error after 

a. I enabled ppdev support in the kernel

b. I had my parport modules loading just fine, and the kernel detecting my printer.

----------

## ThreeFarthingStone

I'll give my printing advice, just for reference. I see the same error messages as other people.

In /var/log/cups/error_log

```
 . . . see the FileDevice directive in cupsd.conf 
```

I don't no why it isn't just set to 'yes' by default, since every printer on Linux is a file in /dev. Unless a lot of people set up only remote printers.

In /var/log/cups/error_log

```
 is ESP ghostscript installed? 
```

Even re-emerging ghostscript doesn't fix this problem unless you have the 'cups' USE flag. The Gentoo documentation says use this flag, but if you forgot, then it will cause problems.

When printing

```
 client-error-not-possible 
```

Unfortunately this means a thousand different things and is not well documented. Across the Internet this problem appears many times with different causes. Set up printer exactly as Gentoo doc says.

----------

## smokeslikeapoet

I was about to drop kick my printer until I realized that after unmerging ghostscript, then emerging with USE="cups" you still have to restart cupsd to get a test page. Hope this helps someone else.

----------

## dfuse

You sure did  :Smile: 

----------

## j2lapoin

foomatic-rip is missing, maybe it's your problem.  Juste download foomatic-rip (  http://www.linuxprinting.org/download.cgi?filename=foomatic-rip&show=0 ).  On my computer there has the trouble. (i had HP a LaserJet 1000)

----------

## crimson

What exactly does foomatic-rip do?  I got my deskjet 712c printer working just fine w/o it, so I'm just making sure that no one downloads it thinking that they need it if they really don't.

----------

## arkane

 *j2lapoin wrote:*   

> foomatic-rip is missing, maybe it's your problem.  Juste download foomatic-rip (  http://www.linuxprinting.org/download.cgi?filename=foomatic-rip&show=0 ).  On my computer there has the trouble. (i had HP a LaserJet 1000)

 

One question, why is the foomatic-rip app missing?

I was trying to set up a Lexmark Optra R+ tonight, and thanks to your post I was able to easily fix my problem with no foomatic-rip.  Though it leaves me wondering, should it be part of gimp-print-cups?

----------

